# Open mats Sunday July 13 at Fighthouse NYC



## Edgar (Jul 11, 2003)

Sunday July 13 and every 2nd sunday of each month, from 11:00AM - 1:00PM 
at Fighthouse 122w 27th street 2nd floor, New York, NY,
we are holding open mat space for anyone interested in participating in friendly matches.
We invite, BJJ, Judo, Freestyle wrestling and others.

The mat fee is $15.00 for general admission, includes 2 hours of mat time for those that are not current World Combat Sambo club members.

Fight rules are set by agreement, between fighters before match.


http://www.fighthouse.com


----------



## jellyman (Jul 12, 2003)

ttmft!


----------

